# New Snake



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I bought this baby Jag Sibling (Irian Jaya Python x Jaguar Python ). She is presently eating Rat pinkies with gusto









View attachment 115013


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Great looking snake! That isnt the temp is it?....65?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Good looking Carpet Python...but I have to ask the same question Pamonster did...is that thermometer acurate?...


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

it says something else on it, not thermonitor. hopefully it isnt a thermo.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for the concern but it's a Fluckers Hygrometer that she's hanging off of


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks great


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

a flluckers hydrometer







wtf is that


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

LOL...our bad....









It is a humidity gauge......which means his Carpet is digging it....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Fantastic looking little snake.

I'm really digging carpet pythons lately. Very nice snakes.

How much did you pay for her? (The one at my pet store job is rediculously priced. But he's SO well behaved.)


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Fantastic looking little snake.
> 
> I'm really digging carpet pythons lately. Very nice snakes.
> 
> How much did you pay for her? (The one at my pet store job is rediculously priced. But he's SO well behaved.)


Thanks! I actually paid a little more for this snake than the one at the pet store you work at. There are a couple of reasons why ... she is female (so they charge a little more), her parents were Irian Jaya Python (Dam) x Jaguar Python (Sire) so there are other genes that are present. Here's a pic of my male Irian Jaya Python ...

View attachment 115414


----------

